

How Python 3 Should Have Worked - emcl
http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/python3

======
koenigdavidmj
The problem is that they rearranged a fair portion of the libraries, so you
would need two full trees of .py files, and it would require a lot more work
to figure out which set was running at any given time.

~~~
dalke
You would also have to handle Python2 strings different from Python3 strings,
and figure out some way to handle the encoding problem when translating
between the two.

